# كمبيوتر شركة المتجر



## omar adam (25 فبراير 2013)

شركة المتجر 

(أجهزة كمبيوتر - لاب توب - شاشات )

وارد الخارج ... جملة ونصــف جملة 

فقط اتصل بنا (35847899 - 01141482000 )

العنوان : 52ش السلام - الاريزونا - الهرم

http://farfisa.mtjre.com/product-117334.html


































































تحديد عنوان الشركة علي الخريطة

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=29.995...&z=19&l=10&m=b


----------

